# Sex Advice in Men's Magazines...



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have just read Lisa Jones' and Lori Buckley's columns in the latest issue of _BestLife_.

Is anybody else tired of this type of women-centric, emasculating type sex advice besides myself?

Sex advice in all men's magazines seems to take the above form, and this advice is always rendered by women. These columns throughout the men's magazine publishing industry tend to be women-centric due to political correctness, or I should say "political cowardice." _Esquire_, even _Playboy_, they are all the same.

What really needs to be written are successful case studies by successful womanizers who are in the style of Porfirio Rubirosa and Ali Khan.

You guys are being brainwashed into becoming eunuchs. "Check your balls at the door to Barnes & Noble please."

I've mentioned this before, but just have to vent again.

M8


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

can't you just.... cuddle?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

LOL Whatever you do, don't be judgemental or aggressive.


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Sex advice in all men's magazines seems to take the above form, and this advice is always rendered by women.


I'm not sure what the problem is here. If you want to know what women want, or how to satisfy them, what better way than to listen to them.

I've been pretty successful with the opposite sex and I'm sure part of that is due to the fact that I listen and read what they have to say.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

MarkY said:


> If you want to know what women want, or how to satisfy them, what better way than to listen to them.


One should consider the possibility that what they _say_ they want is not precisely the same as what they _actually_ want.

I know that I have been guilty of deluding myself into thinking I want one thing, when what I truly needed was something else entirely. I have to imagine that such a lack of self-knowledge is as prevalent among women as men.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

MarkY said:


> I'm not sure what the problem is here. If you want to know what women want, or how to satisfy them, what better way than to listen to them.
> 
> I've been pretty successful with the opposite sex and I'm sure part of that is due to the fact that I listen and read what they have to say.


Well first, one has to realize that just like men, not all women are the same. For instance, there is a large group of women that will *never* respond to the intelligent sensitive type. They will bed down at the drop of a hat with the most insensitive, borderline moronic, overbearing lout though. They often do not even ask for monogamy out of one. Think Joey from Friends or any typical black leather wearing semi-cromagnon. I find this class of woman plentiful and if it is just bouncey bouncey you are after, be that guy and you're on easy street, although these women can be high maintenance. However, most men get bored with this by 30.

Then there is another class of women, a much smaller class. They are smart, sexxy, educated, driven, and successful. All they want is a guy with similar attributes and can appreciate them for what they are and let them follow their muse in life. They almost always require monogamy out of one and are not looking for a ball-less gelding either, in fact it takes big cajones to treat these women as your equal. They tend to be low maintenace, as they are secure in themselves, and will often earn a similar salary to yours. This is the woman a mature man wants IMO. (Of course I am biased, as I am now this guy  )


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

HOW TO HANDLE A WOMAN from CAMELOT. My last american G/F was a real looker. We were in the local STARBUCKS and Pam Anderson was there. It was like the Domino effect as one patron looked back in line and soon all were stealing glances. Old Pam hates me enough after almost running her down. But this gal thought I should buy a black suit, wear dead deer gland cologne and put my 'snot rag' in my pant's pocket. Now my romanian G/F is completely different, something about a guy who spends money for her to eat everyday instead of wasting time on stupid magazines cuts through a lot of cultural, language and war of the sexes nonsence.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Lol at the responses. Great womanizers can adapt to any type of woman and get them all to panty-drop. The columns in the magazines are ridiculous. These columns need to be written by men, not female psychologists.

Now for a more serious note, I was paging thru several of the magazines that I purchased off the rack at B&N to start looking for suit patterns, etc. for my expected shopping binge programmed for Jan/Feb '07. I have been ripping out pictures of styles and/or patterns that I think I will like. Unfortunately I have found the advertisements in these men's magazines to be woefully inadequate. The photos seem to focus too much on the model or the background theme and not the suit or other item of clothing. In many cases it looks like the model is wearing a suit a few sizes too short.

I did like the _Esquire_ list of Best of Class. I will start doing some serious window-shopping for cloth patterns and styles when I get back from Angola [I leave on Monday and will be gone for about a month]. When I get back the serious window-shopping will start in Las Vegas as Ms. M8 and I will be going there immediatley upon my return. Hopefully I will arm myself with a enough knowledge this Fall so that when my target date arrives I will be able to make some intelligent decisions regarding bespoke purchases. I am already armed with Andy's Encyclopedia.

Cheers,

M8


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Why bother being concerned about "pleasing" or "satifying" women in or out of the rack? Whatever we say, whatever we do, they will be sure to find some damn thing to sulk, whine or b*tch about!

As for Rubirosa and Ali Khan being successful womanizers, generally pretty easy, I am convinced, if you've got their $$$!


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> Why bother being concerned about "pleasing" or "satifying" women in or out of the rack? Whatever we say, whatever we do, they will be sure to find some damn thing to sulk, whine or b*tch about!
> 
> As for Rubirosa and Ali Khan being successful womanizers, generally pretty easy, I am convinced, if you've got their $$$!


spot on. I`m no misogynist ,I love women, but no matter how gourgeous the girl or her percieved charm and attributes, you can be assured she`s a pain in the a$$ to someone.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> Why bother being concerned about "pleasing" or "satifying" women in or out of the rack? Whatever we say, whatever we do, they will be sure to find some damn thing to sulk, whine or b*tch about!
> 
> As for Rubirosa and Ali Khan being successful womanizers, generally pretty easy, I am convinced, if you've got their $$$!


Lol! But successful womanizers know how to please them in/out of the rack, for a while anyways :icon_smile_big:

Rubi's solution for when they b*tch is to give them a black eye, like he did to Zsa-Zsa Gabor ic12337:

Aly Khan was rich. Rubi was not. He married the rich, like Doris Duke and Barabara Hutton.

Yeah, they do change after marriage. No one hears their girlfriend fart. Ony their wife :icon_smile_big:

M8


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Tom Bell-Drier said:


> spot on. I`m no misogynist ,I love women, but no matter how gourgeous the girl or her percieved charm and attributes, you can be assured she`s a pain in the a$$ to someone.


Lol. Notice how "modern" women label men who love women as "misogynist", which means "woman hater". Like the female "M" in the later 007 movies calling the greatest fictional womanizer a "misogynist". This is the same emascualting psychology being sold in these men's magazine sex columns.

Womanizers love women, they don't hate them.

The emsacualting philosophy comes from the politically correct crowd, or I should say the "politically cowardly" crowd.

M8


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Women*

Gentlemen,

I am in big time agreement with JLibourel. You can not win in this game, have tried them all, all ages, all types. My second wife, 23 yo NY model, wanted my money, so I dropped her. My 3rd wife, was a gorgeous 24 yo redheaded lawyer, wanted me for S X, can you believe that.
So I am staying with her!

Nice day my friends


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> ...My 3rd wife, was a gorgeous 24 yo redheaded lawyer, wanted me for S X, can you believe that. So I am staying with her!...


Lol. Maybe you should step up to the plate and offer to write a column for _BestLife_, and then they can fire those female emascualting shrinks.

M8


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations to Jimmy!!!!

Should your Screen Name really be "Duke Grind????"


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Then there is another class of women, a much smaller class. They are smart, sexxy, educated, driven, and successful. All they want is a guy with similar attributes and can appreciate them for what they are and let them follow their muse in life. They almost always require monogamy out of one and are not looking for a ball-less gelding either, in fact it takes big cajones to treat these women as your equal. They tend to be low maintenace, as they are secure in themselves, and will often earn a similar salary to yours. This is the woman a mature man wants IMO. (Of course I am biased, as I am now this guy  )


Yup. Worth the wait, too, as I was 34 when we met. My wife has more education than I do and earns a few thousand more, not a significant amount, although I was earning a few thousand more than her when we started living together. I always liked them brainy, even in my teens. Over the years there were some bright ones who nevertheless weren't successful in their careers for various reasons. This is better.


----------



## marcus_halberstam (Aug 8, 2006)

Men's magazines give second rate advice on everything. Working out, sex, clothes, etc.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

MarkY said:


> I'm not sure what the problem is here. If you want to know what women want, or how to satisfy them, what better way than to listen to them..


Ok Mark, no more damned advice from you. I asked Jill what she wanted and what would satisfy her this morning, spent two hours at Home Depot and have been slaving away under a 105 sun all day. ...do NOT listen to this guy fellas, he's a shill for the evil ones


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

MarkY said:


> I'm not sure what the problem is here. If you want to know what women want, or how to satisfy them, what better way than to listen to them.


This is a pet peeve of mine, and you see it in both men's and women's magazines. The idea that one or a few women (in the case of men's magazines) or men (in the case of women's magazines) can speak with any accuracy about what all women or men think is ridiculous, but yet that's what the women and men in these columns presume to do.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

jcusey said:


> This is a pet peeve of mine, and you see it in both men's and women's magazines. The idea that one or a few women (in the case of men's magazines) or men (in the case of women's magazines) can speak with any accuracy about what all women or men think is ridiculous, but yet that's what the women and men in these columns presume to do.


The June 1987 issue of Esquire had a phenomenal essay by novelist Frank Conroy called "How Sex Feels," in which he makes the point that the very young man erroneously believes he will learn all he needs to know about women if he could just catch one.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Opinions, advice, B.S. its all the same!

How "we" treat women is affected by many factors. How good looking are "we", how good looking are the women, how well do we know the women, are we looking for Mrs. Right or Mrs. Right Now?

All of this goes into our actions when dealing with a woman at that given time. There is no black and white, "This Way" all of the time way of dealing with women. 

Men need to be somewhere in the middle of Esquire's advice column and Tom Lykis' schtick on how to treat women. 

Most important, be true to yourself...never compromise your integrity or pretend to be what you're not; you'll be sorry if you have to continue the lie. Second, don't "settle". There are so many other women out there who look like what you want a woman to look like and will do what you want a woman to do.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

jcusey said:


> This is a pet peeve of mine, and you see it in both men's and women's magazines. The idea that one or a few women (in the case of men's magazines) or men (in the case of women's magazines) can speak with any accuracy about what all women or men think is ridiculous, but yet that's what the women and men in these columns presume to do.


Good point... If I were to attempt to pick Jill's mind about squishy emotional topics on Saturday afternoon in fall I'd likely here "Later honey, it's third and 5 on the 22 - get away from the TV"


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

*This reminds me of a joke someone posted on another thread so I'll repost it here.*

A store that sells new husbands has just opened in New York City, where a woman may go to choose a husband. Among the instructions at the entrance is a description of how the store operates. You may visit the store ONLY ONCE! There are six floors and the attributes of the men increase as the shopper ascends the flights. There is, however, a catch: you may choose any man from a particular floor, or you may choose to go up a floor, but you cannot go back down except to exit the building!

So, a woman goes to the Husband Store to find a husband. On the first floor the sign on the door reads: Floor 1 - These men have jobs.

The second floor sign reads: Floor 2 - These men have jobs and love kids.

The third floor sign reads: Floor 3 - These men have jobs, love kids, and are extremely good looking.

"Wow," she thinks, but feels compelled to keep going.

She goes to the fourth floor and sign reads: Floor 4 - These men have jobs, love kids, are drop-dead good looking and help with the housework.

"Oh, mercy me!" she exclaims, "I can hardly stand it!" Still, she goes to the fifth floor and sign reads: Floor 5 - These men have jobs, love kids, are drop-dead gorgeous, help with the housework and have a strong romantic streak.

She is so tempted to stay, but she goes to the sixth floor and the sign reads:

Floor 6 - You are visitor 31,456,012 to this floor. There are no men on this floor. This floor exists solely as proof that women are impossible to please. Thank you for shopping at the Husband Store.

-------------------------------------------

Follow-up: 

A new wives store has opened up across the street:

The first floor has wives that love sex.

The second floor has wives that love sex and have money.

The third through sixth floors have never been visited.

-------------------------------------


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gentlemen*

Gentlemen,

Great one, Duke Grind, gonna see if I can change my name.
Have nice day gents, off to the Races, literally. Saratoga, start early there.

Enjoy your weekends


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I like the pieces that begin this way:

Dear Sirs:

I never believed the stories in your magazine until this happened to me:

I am a reporter on a small weekly paper. One day I went to interview a woman about her vintage jewelry business. Turned out she was an enthusiastic gardener, and she showed me a gigantic zucchini she said was sure to win a prize.

"Mine's bigger," I said, suavely brushing an aphid off my Brioni, and...


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Chuck Franke said:


> Ok Mark, no more damned advice from you. I asked Jill what she wanted and what would satisfy her this morning, spent two hours at Home Depot and have been slaving away under a 105 sun all day. ...do NOT listen to this guy fellas, he's a shill for the evil ones


LMAO! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Trenditional said:


> ...Most important, be true to yourself...never compromise your integrity or pretend to be what you're not...


What the Hell are you talking about? Compromising one's integrity is Rule #1 to successful womanizing.

"Excuse me Miss, I seem to have dropped my Medal of Honor, could you help me find it?" :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Martinis at 8 said:


> What the Hell are you talking about? Compromising one's integrity is Rule #1 to successful womanizing.


Truer words were never spoken. An erection has no integrity!

Where I would keep one's integrity is when looking for a partner for your life. I am also sure this applies to women, i.e. I am sure the brainy blonde dumbs things down abit when she's out for sport sex.


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

Chuck Franke said:


> Ok Mark, no more damned advice from you. I asked Jill what she wanted and what would satisfy her this morning, spent two hours at Home Depot and have been slaving away under a 105 sun all day. ...do NOT listen to this guy fellas, he's a shill for the evil ones


Well Chuck, I've seen a pic of Jill and have read many of her posts. You did the right thing, you should be a slave to that young lady. 

On a serious note, I'm sure you didn't mind all that much. Tell her today is her turn.


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

jcusey said:


> This is a pet peeve of mine, and you see it in both men's and women's magazines. The idea that one or a few women (in the case of men's magazines) or men (in the case of women's magazines) can speak with any accuracy about what all women or men think is ridiculous, but yet that's what the women and men in these columns presume to do.


You interpreted my post wrong... or more likely, I wasn't clear. I'm not saying follow the advice written in men's columns (although it is something to ponder). What I am saying is listen to the woman in you life. If you want to know what pleases her or what she wants, then ASK.

Chuck did that yesterday and had a great day. Just remind her that you don't always get what you want.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Tom Bell-Drier said:


> spot on. I`m no misogynist ,I love women, but no matter how gourgeous the girl or her percieved charm and attributes, you can be assured she`s a pain in the a$$ to someone.


As are we all, as are we all.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

I bow with the utmost of embarassment to the real "Players" here!

It's been over 10 years since I was single; if I get divorced can I get some refresher lessons? =)

Knowingly lying is different then compromising your integrity. If you're playing the "role" that night, then play it right. On the other hand, if you're looking for long term, don't pretend. It gets old having to go to foreign films because you b.s.'d her into bed claiming you liked them.


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

MarkY said:


> Well Chuck, I've seen a pic of Jill and have read many of her posts. You did the right thing, you should be a slave to that young lady.
> 
> On a serious note, I'm sure you didn't mind all that much. Tell her today is her turn.


Well now aren't YOU the sweetie pie.

I actually agree with most of you. No two chicks are the same. I will never understand Group 1 - the type who'll do anything with anyone (especially the bad-boys) with no commitment or relationship. I've always been in Group 2. I'm sure there are varying degrees of both, though.

I'm sure, [email protected] that these guys would just love to know what kind of arrangement you've made with Mrs. [email protected] that would afford you this oh-so-entertaining lifestyle. I'm assuming it's reciprocal?


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Gentlemen*

MarkY,

I learned years ago never listen to a woman. So be it for my first wife.
Advice: when you turn my age, marry young, between 25-30.
Marry gorgeous. Make sure she has some money, a profession.
If they want to talk, and have you listen.
This is a sign that the marriage is dying. Get rid of them, the first sign of this.
If they want someone to listen, get them a bottle of Jack,a country tape and give them your rifle.
Leave them alone at this time.

Good luck my friends


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Jill said:


> I'm sure, [email protected] that these guys would just love to know what kind of arrangement you've made with Mrs. [email protected] that would afford you this oh-so-entertaining lifestyle. I'm assuming it's reciprocal?


LOL


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Jill said:


> ...I'm sure, [email protected] that these guys would just love to know what kind of arrangement you've made with Mrs. [email protected] that would afford you this oh-so-entertaining lifestyle. I'm assuming it's reciprocal?


Of course it's not reciprocal! <eyes rolling>

You must assume there is some type of equality between men and women. How foolish. Just so we are clear on this, this is the rule: Men can fool around, women can't.

Capisce?:icon_smile_big: The rest of the world is very different from the US.

M8


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Chuck Franke said:


> LOL


:icon_smile_wink:

Notice that nowhere in my posts on this subject do I refer to my own individual behavior.

M8


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Martinis at 8 said:


> :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Notice that nowhere in my posts on this subject do I refer to my own individual behavior.
> 
> M8


LOL... so in your make believe world you are Martinisat8, Seducer of Women and general Stud...

In the real world you, like the rest of us, silently obey the wife and do as you are told?

...That's what I figured.

It's OK, I won't tell anyone... Think Jill is on the phone with your wife but not sure what they are discussing :icon_pale:


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Of course it's not reciprocal! <eyes rolling>
> 
> You must assume there is some type of equality between men and women. How foolish. Just so we are clear on this, this is the rule: Men can fool around, women can't.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they don't have conceal-n-carry permits there!


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Chuck Franke said:


> LOL... so in your make believe world you are Martinisat8, Seducer of Women and general Stud...
> 
> In the real world you, like the rest of us, silently obey the wife and do as you are told?
> 
> ...


Make believe? I didn't say that either. One shouldn't reveal too much on the internet, after all, I may run for office of the U.S. President one day.

Maybe I am allowed to fool around with women. Which of course means that Ms. M8 would be allowed to fool around with women also. That would be reciprocal. Don't ya think? As long as I get to take pictures. And as they say, "Two's company, but three's a blast!" :icon_smile_big:

M8

P.S. The internet here in Angola is soooo slooowwww! I can hardly logon to answer these fun topics


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Jill said:


> Yeah, they don't have conceal-n-carry permits there!


Actually, here in Angola they just carry them out in the open 

M8


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Eee Hee Hee


Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of those conservative suit wearing Ask Andy members???


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I like to think I was quite the ladies man in high school and college and during the early years of my military career. When I see a current magazine featuring an article or column offering sex or relationship advice, I always turn right to it and am usually rewarded with a chuckle or two. The only way to learn about relationships is to just do it...get out there and get to know someone. I still womanize quite a bit...with a woman I met almost 34 years ago, more commonly referred to as "the wife." When and if you are fortunate enough to meet the right one, there are no others!


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

https://www.data-archive.ac.uk/findingData/snDescription.asp?sn=4543

Now to further this topic, and also to close, one may visit the link above. Scroll down on the link and download the PDF research paper for free.

After stringing you folks along on this topic, y'all can now decide who is "laddish", who is in "crisis," etc :icon_smile_wink:

Cheers,

M8


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

eagle2250 said:


> ...I still womanize quite a bit...with a woman I met almost 34 years ago, more commonly referred to as "the wife." When and if you are fortunate enough to meet the right one, there are no others!


Congrats, Eagle. That's quite an accomplishment nowadays. And it sounds as if you still LIKE her!! I salute you both.


----------

